# My results this year



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

Just sorted the insurance for my GTR, and went with Pace Ward this time.

Greenlight (who I was with last year) wanted exactly the same as they did last year, despite an extra years NCB.:chairshot

A-Plan would do it for about £30 less, and do like-for-like on mods, but I have to admit to being put off by their rep.

Keith Michaels would match my renewal price, like-for-like on mods, but also throw in track-day cover for £60 a time.

Pace Ward did it for £50 less than my renewal, like-for-like on mods AND optional track-day cover. Job done :clap:

Interestingly, their website says they can also do agreed value policies (not sure if the GTR qualifies though). I didn't notice this until after I renewed so didn't ask, but may be worth checking as very few places seem to do that these days?


----------

